
It seems that GitHub is down - kiberstranier
Is it just here or github is down?
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.github.com&#x2F;messages
======
sschueller
I can't get to it from Zürich, London or Atlanta. Newark, NJ and Fremont, CA
works.

------
akaralar
Status page reports elevated error rates:
[https://status.github.com](https://status.github.com) I can't pull and push
from terminal either

------
geerlingguy
[https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/)

> We are investigating reports of elevated error rates.

------
kiberstranier
Clickable
[https://status.github.com/messages](https://status.github.com/messages)

------
zb3
Can confirm (Poland), albeit it's not completely down for me, some requests
are served.

------
nik736
For me it's down as well. This seems to happen every week now.

------
reubinoff
same...

